# Rope above Mishawaka



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

There is a throw rope in the middle of the river in the busy water above Mishawaka Falls on The Poudre. This is a real bummer.

#1 this rope could kill somebody.
#2 somebody doesn't know they lost a rope or lost a rope and did not report it. (What this isn't important?)

Please clean up your mess. If you need help ask for it.

sarah


----------

